# Ninjutsu schools in Virginia Beach???



## Grappler (Mar 31, 2010)

I am very interested in Ninjutsu.Have a blackbelt in taekwondo,used to box,took about a year of submission wrestling,and currently take BJJ.However i have always been interested in ninjutsu.I recently decided to partake in a journey to find a good school,or hell any school near me.

I found Tidewater Bunjinkan Dojo,but they seem to be shut down.The website is vague no phone number no address,just an email.I sent a email and it was sent back saying the server doesn't exist.I called other bujinkan dojos who were affiliated with them,left several messages askin if the tidewater dojo had been shut down with no replies.There also used to be a place called Virginia beach ninjutsu which is def shut down for sure.

Anybody know of a good ninjutsu dojo in or around my area?The closest one i can find is a 2 hour drive from meI live in Virginia Beach Virginia incase the post name didn't catch on hehe


----------



## MJS (Mar 31, 2010)

If you haven't checked this out already, it may be of a help to you.
http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html


----------



## Grappler (Mar 31, 2010)

MJS said:


> If you haven't checked this out already, it may be of a help to you.
> http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html


 

Yes this is where i found the tidewater bujinkan dojo.Most of the dojos listed in virginia seem to be shut down.Ty anyways though.


----------



## MJS (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I tried.  I'm not a student of any of the Kans, so hopefully others will chime in. 

Not sure if you've seen this, but I figured I'd toss it out just in case. 

Genbukan
http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/sit...aseID=1&newSearch=1&state=VA&sortBy=sort,name


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 1, 2010)

Look through the onibujin network as they might
have someone in the area.

www.onibujin.com

Good luck!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 1, 2010)

I did a dojo locator search on their site for you and here are the results:

http://www.onibujin.com/page.php?na...=United+States&s=dojos&p=find&pg=&process=yes

6 dojos found page 1 of 1
Dojo Name	Location	Contact
Bujinkan Shima Dojo	Richmond, VA	wdtweedy@aol.com
Bujinkan Yamajika Dojo	Charlottesville, VA	sbh7u@virginia.edu
Richmond Budo	Richmond, VA	tmagee1@mindspring.com
Roanoke Bujinkan Dojo	Vinton, VA	roanokebudo (at) cox.net
Taka Seigi Dojo Virginia Beach	Virginia Beach, VA	danreiher@hotmail.com
Taka Seigi Dojo Virginia Beach	Virginia Beach, VA	danreiher@hotmail.com

Good luck!


----------



## Grappler (Apr 1, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I did a dojo locator search on their site for you and here are the results:
> 
> http://www.onibujin.com/page.php?na...=United+States&s=dojos&p=find&pg=&process=yes
> 
> ...


 

Once again im screwed over.Taka Seigi Dojo in va beach is of course shut downI guess Virginia doesn't take well to ninjutsu.Ty for trying though.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 2, 2010)

Richmond is a reasonable trip for training at least once a week or so.  Arlington, VA is a little less reasonable, but not undoable.  Check out DC Bujinkan.  If nothing else, they may be able to point you to someone closer...


----------



## Mtn Crow (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Brother,
  The Tidewater Bujinkan Dojo is still going strong. The website is vague on purpose as I do not want to post too much of my personal info on the web, we are a private dojo. I have been in and out of Iraq and so has the guy who built the website so we really have not updated it.  You are more than welcome to come train with us if you are still interested. I can be reached at karasukage1@netzero.com for any further questions. We have class tonight.
Banpen Fugyo,

  Joe


----------



## edudley (Jul 21, 2010)

Woot woot there ya go!


----------



## emiliozapata (Aug 28, 2010)

shame i didn't read this earlier, I have been near Richmond for some military training and could have been doing some training at a ninjutsu dojo, now i will be leaving soon


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 29, 2010)

If they accepted you, son. And that could be a very big "if".


----------



## emiliozapata (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris Parker your pathetic attempt to be derogatory towards me shows your true spirit, which has obviously been little impacted by all your high level training.


----------



## MJS (Aug 29, 2010)

Folks,

Lets chill a bit ok?  If you're having an issue with someone, RTM the post, otherwise, use the ignore button.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 30, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> If they accepted you, son. And that could be a very big "if".



Without going into an argument here, Chris does have a valid point for a very simple reason. It is against the rules of all 3 X-kans to be a member of any other ninpo / ninjutsu organization. I don't know how strict this is enforced within Bujinkan, but in Genbukan it is. If you call whatever you do your own style of ninpo or ninjutsu, then by definition that does disqualify you and you would not be allowed to join another org.


----------



## emiliozapata (Aug 30, 2010)

valid point or not, Chris knows the intent of his post, and it is largely an insult to refer to someone you don't know as "Son". Fact is, his animosity towards me is probably fear based and reveals his self loathing insecurities. So much for the more esoteric teachings of his higher level and legitimate ninjutsu training.

I am guessing this group would have let me train there no matter what my background, seeing as dollar bills speak much louder than "tradition" these days.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 30, 2010)

You know, I was going to leave this, and heed MJS's very sage advice. But if you're going to return with this, then I'll add and clarify, as I'm sure the OP is not around to be upset by their thread being disrupted. That said, this is it, okay?

I didn't want to bring up your history earlier, or I would have linked to your earlier threads for the perusal of the audience. But to briefly recap, you have no experience in Ninjutsu (which is fine), but you continue to use the term (incorrectly), combined with your childish gibberish language (Kug Maky Ung), as well as terms that have very specific religious overtones (Shugen), with no attempt to understand, learn, or demonstrate any real interest or respect for whatsoever. You have been corrected many times over such things, and been guided towards legitimate schools (you even spoke at one point about attending a seminar held by Brian R. Van Cise, although not in Bujinkan/Ninjutsu, and made no mention of learning that art from him), only to have you complain that we are reacting from "fear". We're not. Get that idea out of your head.

I personally have no real animosity towards you, and certainly have no motivation from "fear" or any form of "self loathing". You may be projecting a fair bit there. What I do have where you are concerned is a lack of respect, as you have a complete lack of respect for the art you are trying to use the name of, as evidenced by you never really making any effort to learn from what you were being told by people who have been training and studying this art for decades. If you want to come back to the Ninjutsu forum and ask realistic intelligent questions, or even simple dumb ones, and are willing to take the answers on board, then great. But based on your posting here, and your continued use of your made-up base-less art using the name "ninjitsu", I don't see that happening.

As far as the group letting you join in, I sincerely hope not. If you come across in person anywhere near the way you do here, you wouldn't be allowed in my school, that's for sure. And if the person taking the class had seen any of your earlier threads, I'd suspect that they may take a similar tact. As said, it is a private dojo, which means they will be rather selective as to who they allow to train there or not. It's nothing to do with your background, but in your approach to these arts, which has been less than ideal to say the least. 

Now, Emilio, you may have been offended by my refering to you as "son", but that was done for a very good reason. You continue to live in a fantasy land of your childhood imaginings. So, no matter your chronological age, you will be thought of as behaving like a child (in fact, this thread is no different).

Oh, and just to demonstrate that your understanding of such things is incredibly limited, you really have no idea what the "higher levels" and "esoteric training" of Ninjutsu are, or what the results are supposed to be. You said that I have "shown my true spirit", well, good! But you seem to misunderstand things quite badly again there. If we are talking martial arts, then a martial artists spirit should be one that does not hesitate to cut down things which should not be there, to excise aspects that are destructive, and to not hesitate to act in defence of their ideals. Which is what I did, and am doing. So you missed the boat on that one, I'm afraid....

If you want to understand the Ninjutsu traditions, then I will be here to answer any and all legitimate questions you have. But you will need to demonstrate that you are genuine, as there has never been the slightest indication of that in the past, and continues to be absent now.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 30, 2010)

emiliozapata said:


> valid point or not, Chris knows the intent of his post, and it is largely an insult to refer to someone you don't know as "Son". Fact is, his animosity towards me is probably fear based and reveals his self loathing insecurities. So much for the more esoteric teachings of his higher level and legitimate ninjutsu training.
> 
> I am guessing this group would have let me train there no matter what my background, seeing as dollar bills speak much louder than "tradition" these days.



As I said I don't know about Bujinkan, nor am I knowledgeable about Jinenkan, but in any Genbukan dojo you would be turned away no matter how many dollars you wave around. Genbukan is really strict about application of the rules as set down by Tanemura soke. No matter how high in the hierarchy someone is, if he does not follow the rules he is gone.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't see how arguing about whether a particular person will be permitted to train with a particular dojo is more than tangentially related to the original topic... Maybe we can drop that here, and leave the thread to the issue of which ninjutsu training halls might be located in the Virginia Beach area...


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 30, 2010)

ATTENTION USERS:

Please return to the original topic and keep the conversation polite and respectful.  

Remember to use the Report to Moderator button or the Ignore button if necessary.

~Craig Mills
MT Super Moderator


----------



## mommie2luvz (May 1, 2016)

I just found this...I have my both my kids going to a martial arts in virginia beach King Tiger Martial Arts. They've been going there for 3 years now and they love it. My kids are now 9 and 6 years old. 

There's also a really good one called Grants Chesapeake Taekwondo. Their facility is huge and offer a very good after school program in chesapeake and martial arts summer camp. I think they are the best one if anyone is looking for taekwondo in chesapeake. 

Both of these studio are open and they have been around for over 25 years.


----------

